# Woodduck's post # 81 from: I want to learn non tonal theory?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> Mahlerian said:
> 
> 
> > http://symposium.music.org/index.ph...imary-musical-language-of-tonality&Itemid=124
> ...


----------

